# Tips for rackmounting heaaaaavy gear?



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I've never had problems with rackmounting light gear (light being say - 20 lbs or less). Or rackmounting server hardware for that matter (because of the rails).

Does anyone have any tips or tricks for rackmounting heavy gear like amps that have ears? I've always struggled with an effective way to get it at the right height - so that I can screw it in. In the past I've always been creative and found wood or something around to shim it to the right height so I can screw it (never seem to have a second set of hands when I need em).

I'm about to cut up a couple pieces of extruded pink foam - so that I have a 1U shim that I can stick in and take out (without fear of scratching).

The M/A custom shelves aren't cheap - but the one thing that they do have going for them - is you mount the shelf -- then slide the heavy gear onto the shelf.

Gear I'm mounting is 3 Emotiva XPA-1s in a Slim5 rack.

I'd love something like this, but it's $$$$ and I'd rarely use it.
http://www.mirapath.com/rack-accessories/server-lift.html


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Put the rack on its back and then it’s fairly easy to drop the gear into place. That’s how we used to do it when I was installing pro audio systems.

What do you use for rear support for those monsterous amps? Most heavy pro amps have rear rack rails that can be bolted to the back of the rack, but I don’t see that with the Emotivas. :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Put the rack on its back and then it’s fairly easy to drop the gear into place. That’s how we used to do it when I was installing pro audio systems.
> 
> What do you use for rear support for those monsterous amps? Most heavy pro amps have rear rack rails that can be bolted to the back of the rack, but I don’t see that with the Emotivas. :huh:
> 
> ...


I've thought about that - but had concern about getting the rack upright after getting the gear installed!
I don't have any rear support at the moment - which I'm a little concerned about. I did notice that the front of the ears is really thick. I imagine to keep it from flexing and distribute the force against the full 4U. Reminds me of the front ears on old Crown Microtech amps. 

I wonder if the back support is more important for transport reasons. 

I couldn't sleep last night so got the 3 XPA-1s installed. Ended up using some pink foam to shim them.. worked extremely well actually! 

Now I just need to wedge the 1U blanks in there.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can also get shelves that mount to the rack holes first then you just slide the amp or whatever onto the shelf after.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> You can also get shelves that mount to the rack holes first then you just slide the amp or whatever onto the shelf after.


I know - the M/A custom shelves for example. $110/ea for a 5U shelf (for a 4U device). Or $60 for the Emotiva ears. I have both - but the Emotiva ears only take up 4 U... and are $50/ea cheaper. I thought about the M/A shelves but it would have been $150 more.

I could just do a straight shelf, but those aren't cheap and then I'm left with gaps. (no reason to save money for an uglier appearance)


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

If you're worried about the cost of shelves, look into the used computer rack gear market. LOTS of stuff for sale all the time, price can be dirt cheap.

If you're rack mounting heavy things, You're definitely going to want to support them in some way. At a minimum, I would be sure I have a very sturdy bottom shelf/platform to bear the weight of the longest and heaviest component, and make sure each piece is mounted directly above so all the weight (in the back) is still ultimately transferred to the device immediately below, and eventually that strong bottom shelf. This is how we used to deal with racking heavy computer servers when the cheaper rack mount cases only had mounting points in the front, while still making maximum use of our rack space.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not worried about the cost of shelves. I just saw no reason to spend twice the money for a shelf - when I could get ears for less. My preference is normally ears for simplicity and cost. No reason to buy a shelf for something when you have ears. Perhaps I should have explained better. If I stack the gear (ala, typical of a server rack) - no problem. The problem is when I need to get gear 1-2U above the gear below to leave a ventilation gap --- and how to get 90-100lbs up to that height. 

I had great luck with using foam (doesn't scratch, light weight can be shaved to the proper height). I was just curious what other people did - when they're trying to mount very heavy gear (and space it out).

I recall reading that the ears are designed (properly) so that rear support isn't needed - so I'm not too worried. If I really cared, I could stack something between the amps in the rear.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> I'm not worried about the cost of shelves. I just saw no reason to spend twice the money for a shelf - when I could get ears for less. My preference is normally ears for simplicity and cost. No reason to buy a shelf for something when you have ears. Perhaps I should have explained better. If I stack the gear (ala, typical of a server rack) - no problem. The problem is when I need to get gear 1-2U above the gear below to leave a ventilation gap --- and how to get 90-100lbs up to that height.
> 
> I had great luck with using foam (doesn't scratch, light weight can be shaved to the proper height). I was just curious what other people did - when they're trying to mount very heavy gear (and space it out).
> 
> I recall reading that the ears are designed (properly) so that rear support isn't needed - so I'm not too worried. If I really cared, I could stack something between the amps in the rear.


I've definitely seen sagging servers, when heavy and supported only in the front. Doesn't happen right away, but it does happen. YMMV. You might want to check with Emotiva, and ask if their heavy amps, supported only in the front by rack ears, will sag without support in the rear. Should be a 3-minute phone call, if that.

But yes, some sort of simple support might be all you need. Perhaps even a couple pieces of 1-2u-length 1" wood dowel (spray paint it black for looks!) on the back corners could give the support needed.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

KalaniP said:


> I've definitely seen sagging servers, when heavy and supported only in the front. Doesn't happen right away, but it does happen. YMMV. You might want to check with Emotiva, and ask if their heavy amps, supported only in the front by rack ears, will sag without support in the rear. Should be a 3-minute phone call, if that.


I have too. I've even seen sagging Cisco gear. Generally the culprit is poor quality brackets. Never had a problem when using rails. 

These ears run the length of the amp - so they don't mount simply in the front. They ONLY way that it could sag is if the ears bent - or if the frame of the rack bent. Custom M/A shelves have no rear mounting - nor do lots of heavy mounts. Included a pic of one of the ears. They're probably 3-4 lbs each - not simple sheet metal. 

I'm trying to keep this thread on topic..... suggestions on installing heavy gear. One suggestion was mount - then flip rack up (I was leery of doing that with 270 lbs -- and I have space contstraints) . Other than that, I don't think anyone has said much else.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> I'm not worried about the cost of shelves. I just saw no reason to spend twice the money for a shelf - when I could get ears for less.


Probably too late since you said you prefer the ears, but did you consider generic shelves? You can get a Middle Atlantic 4-space shelf for about $60, and other brands even cheaper. You could pre-mount the shelves and then drop the amps in.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Wayne - I did - but wanted the "finished" faceplate so that I didn't have gaps around the amp. Thanks for the suggestion.

I really like the M/A shelves and faceplates - so it wasn't so much about the $. I did, however, underestimate how hard it is to mount 75lb+ gear with just ears! I'm not sure in hindsight if I would have bought the shelves -- if I was an installer, or installing for someone else I would have done shelves that's for sure. 

Since installing is more or less a one time deal - I'm OK with the inconvenience of ears.

3 amps down, 2 to go!


----------

